# Easy major blues solo



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Major blues solo lesson - Robert's 2 Minute Lessons (36) 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2019)

Thank you Robert. I really look forward to watching your videos when I see them posted. You always have a melody line or flavour or something that stands out in my ear. Something that I really like and don't know how to play. You are a great player. Cheers!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Tasty


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Added to my Watch Later list. Thanks!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice! You can change this and make this your own. 

I might change the timing making it a tad dirtier and slower.


----------

